# YHA Sydney Harbor: NYE terrace access, Worth the money?



## cptKopernikus (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi guys!

I am going to Australia for a year, starting in summer.
I want to be in Sydney while new years eve and I heard that the good hostels are booked out very fast.
So I already looked for a bed at YHA Sydney Harbor. They realeased the prices right now, which are ok and you can boot in early April.

They offer a terrace package for the NYE for about 190AU$. It includes a good sight on the Harbor Bridge and the Opera, drinks and some food.
Has anyone done this before or talked to anyone who done it?
I am really interested if it is worth the money?

Have a good one
cptKopernikus


----------

